# Turin getting shafted...



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 3, 2016)

Does anyone else feel bad that Turin got shafted from killing the one being who royally messed up his life in the Dagor Dagorath?

I sincerely feel that Turin alone, with Gurthang in hand, should be the one to deliver the killing blow to Morgoth.

But nope.

I have fan-fiction though. 


Thoughts? I would appreciate someone more learned in Tolkien's works to speak their wisdom.

Thanks
CL


----------



## Halasían (Dec 30, 2016)

Well, Turin did seem to have an issue with "accidentally" killing people... so not being the one to 'kill' Morgoth seems fitting.
(interested in your fanfiction)


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 30, 2016)

Makes sense.

(Working title is "Lord of Arda")


----------



## Ingolmin (Dec 31, 2016)

It did not mean that Turin alone will fight Melkor. He had definitely the aid of others in the Last Battle.
But the killing blow was his to give. All his hate was within that blow. It was his doom to do so and he could not have denied it.
Turin was one of the greatest foes of Melkor after the Sons of Feanor and Feanor himself.


----------



## Phuc Do (Feb 9, 2017)

It was prophecied that Turin would be the demise of Melkor(Morgoth). I really don't see how that would happen. When everything ended happily in the 4th age.


----------

